

Sequel Pro 1.0 released - inm
http://www.sequelpro.com/blog/2013.01/hello-this-is-sequel-pro-1-0/

======
whalesalad
All we need is PostgreSQL support! I'd easily pay $20, $30, heck more than
that for the features and polish of Sequel Pro for Postgres.

~~~
desigooner
Any suggestions for a PostgreSQL GUI client on a mac?

~~~
jgj
I was looking for one not too long ago and came upon this:

<http://inductionapp.com>

...which I couldn't use because I'm on 10.6. the website is colorful though so
there's that.

I ended up using this...

<http://www.teampostgresql.com>

which is browser based but does the job

~~~
jcoby
Induction does not work. At all. The UI flickers and moves around. Views snap
out of existence and then back based on where you click. And it crashes
constantly. I don't think I was able to view a single row from a single table.

It also appears to be abandonware.

PgAdmin III is currently the best (free) GUI for postgres. It's not without
its own issues (mostly with missing keybindings and focus issues) and it's
ugly but it is at least functional.

------
iSnow
This is hands down the nicest and most polished RDBMS client I have used on
any platform. Cheers to Rowan and his team.

Unfortunately, SequelPro's support for more advanced (if once can call it like
that) features like views, stored procedures, triggers is not so great.

If only I had a working knowledge of Obj-C, I'd try and lend a had to those
guys :/

------
danso
God bless this project. I've been using Sequel Pro on a daily basis and am
amazed at how many features and polish it contains. I am definitely donating
to them.

Edit: To reiterate, this is just a wonderful project. They hadn't updated
since 2011 and yet I've been using Sequel Pro daily, on Mountain Lion, with
nary a hitch. I'm not a MySQL power user by any means so having this reliable,
free tool to make handling gigabyte datasets a breeze is just a real boon to
daily productivity and anti-frustration.

There are many great free GUI apps out there, of course (every major web
browser, major web app, OpenRefine, etc)., but MySQL on a Mac seems like such
a niche market that I assume no one would put real resources or talent to
creating a slick GUI for it. Discovering Sequel Pro a few years back has been
one of my favorite open source experiences in awhile.

~~~
blowski
I have always liked Sequel Pro. Then I started looking for an OSX Mongo
client, and having seen what's on offer, I love Sequel Pro all the more.

------
chris_wot
I looked at the features, and I'm really trying hard to understand what truly
compelling and innovative features it offers...

Why use this instead of MySQL Workbench? Genuinely curious.

------
treerex
This is fabulous to see, very excited to download and give it a go. They're
very responsive to questions, comments, bug reports, and are an all around
great group of guys.

------
jason_slack
Sequel Pro is essential to my work. Now if they can also support a few more
database companies I would be all set and I would pay a reasonable price.
$20-$30.

------
mflindell
Whenever a project comes along thats as useful and open as this I feel
compelled to donate. These guys do such a good job. Keep it up!

